# Advice Please



## Organix4Sho (Aug 23, 2008)

given:
$700
7x3 closet
Must be Hydro
what would you invest in. 
6 plant limit. Maximum as possible in a 5 month time frame (when I have to move out into my PERMANENT house)

(LEDs, HPS, and Digital Volcano are already purchased  )


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 23, 2008)

*a lightrail would be nice in that closet and can be used anywhere you put it :hubba: and with the rest of the $$, I'd buy 400w hps lamps and a spare ballast  *


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 23, 2008)

i have just started growing and found that funds leave PRETTY quick when buying supplies.. theres tons of stuff i don't even think about until I'm out of money haha and then i need to save and go buy what i need.. haha so i would say get your idea down PERFECT decide on your lights,nutes,ventilation ect. and write up how much it will all cost and see what you got left to buy other things that you don't necessarily need but things that will benefit the crop maybe extra lights or more nutes or some mylar or something..  WHO KNOWS!? its your cash haha well best of luck to you!

,Pete


----------

